# Anybody use CIL Smart Paint for ceilings?



## mact60 (May 12, 2008)

I haven't had the chance, saw it on TV. Goes on pink so you can make sure of coverage and dries bright white.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

*DIY gimmick*

To answer your question directly, no I haven't used it, or the others like it
And most pro painters I know truly have no need of something like that

However, I would be remiss in not mentioning:
The few painters (thinking to maybe increase speed with the gimmick) and DIYers I have spoken to, who have tried those type of products, say the paint itself suffers to allow the gimmick to work
The final results (actual finished paint job) seem to be from mediocre to horrid
Threads on this and other boards, pro and DIY, seem to bear this out
You might find 1 DIYer out of 20 that was satisfied with the results, but keep in mind most DIYers pride in doing it themselves keeps that quality gauge on the "generous" side

I have not spoken to, or read about, anyone who would use it again or recommend it


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

mact60 said:


> ...saw it on TV.




...yeah

Just...don't...go...there....


----------



## CaptainAmerica (Jul 10, 2008)

I CAN NOT STAND DIY stuff or any of these BS home and garden shows, with this BS "flipping" crap (just hate the term), but I'll be damned if I wouldn't LOVE a product like this. Some ceilings are worse than others, but I occasionly run across one that drives me up the wall for lack of finding where I need to be. I can look down at my pan, and be completely lost looking back up, with bad lighting.

Never heard of this one. .. good idea though.


----------



## CLC (Jul 22, 2008)

*stinks*

I've got a buddy who uses it in his house, said that it worked o.k. Made his house smell something awful for a couple of weeks.


----------



## mact60 (May 12, 2008)

*"Saw it on TV"*

Hey slick just because I saw it on TV doesn't mean it doesn't work. That was the whole point in asking the question. If you have never missed a spot on a ceiling that just means you don't paint many ceilings. I saw a Little Giant ladder and Azek on TV for the first time too and they seem to have a decent following, including me. I realize a lot of do it yourself type tools aren't needed by professionals. I was simply trying to find out if this product was worth a try or a waste of time and money because I don't want to waste either. Apparently it's not so thanks for the info.


----------

